# Possible Sea-Gull Group-Buy



## wadebridge59 (Dec 27, 2011)

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f72/gosh-those-freshly-released-factory-seagulls-gorgeous-910182.html

Somebody started a post about a military Sea-gull. One of the well-known sellers, John Liao, is considering a group-buy. Worth following if you are into Sea-gulls, especially the high-beat ST2130 (clone of 2824).


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I love the dress watch in the first post. As for the military watch having "Chinese Military Watch" written on the front of a Chinese military watch somehow makes it a lot less "military" for me.

Have I set a new record for saying "military" 4 times in one short sentence?


----------



## wadebridge59 (Dec 27, 2011)

We could ask John to leave off "Chinese Military Watch". It does look a tad naff. :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> I love the dress watch in the first post. As for the military watch having "Chinese Military Watch" written on the front of a Chinese military watch somehow makes it a lot less "military" for me.
> 
> Have I set a new record for saying "military" 4 times in one short sentence?


For me the Chinese military watch has a real military look but may not actually be military and may not have been used by the Chinese military or for any other Military purpose. :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Newbear (Jul 26, 2011)

luckywatch said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> > I love the dress watch in the first post. As for the military watch having "Chinese Military Watch" written on the front of a Chinese military watch somehow makes it a lot less "military" for me.
> ...


Yep, 50m water resistance does not a practical military field watch make.

(Even though some classic British military field watches did not necessarily have a lot of water resistance either!)

This new batch of Sea-Gulls sure looks good though - including the so-called military one.


----------



## wadebridge59 (Dec 27, 2011)

John has received the sample.

*He sent me this:*

I've got the sample D813.581. Nice watch solidly-built. 44.25mm excluding crown, 13mm thickness, 110 grams weight, green dial, green canvass band. The entire watch emits green scent. Sapphire crystal. Although it is big in size, it has to be big to appear like a man. This is a nice leisure or field watch to show off one's masculinity.

On the case back is currently most advanced China-made model-99 tank, above which is a PLA star and "ä¸­å›½äººæ°'è§£æ"¾å†›é™†å†› / China PLA ground force"

Now I am thinking of change words above 6 o'clock. What opinion do you have?

Automatic

Chinese military watch (Change.)

Since 1964 (year 1964 is the start of quantity production of airforce chronograph 1963. 1964 represents the pride that Sea-Gull produced the 1st army watch for the PLA airforce.This is a land force watch, not airforce. Thus I am thinking of removing it)

*I replied:*

These are what I like. I'll post your questions and my response on WUS - it's your watch, so take the best idea and use it. I'll buy one whatever it looks like. At some stage they are going to want to know the final design, how to order and expected delivery lead-times.

I don't like stating the obvious, so remove "Chinese Military Watch".I don't think it needs a "since 1964".

I like automatic and number of jewels.

I think you should make the case back and side band distinct.

How about the Chinese insigia for General ä¸Šå°† ShÃ ngjiÃ ng on the back and the PLA emblem File:China Emblem PLA.svg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia? On the case band, ä¸ºäººæ°'æœåŠ¡? I think these are better than a war-like tank and "Chinese Military Watch #1".

Also, ST2130 would be preferable to ST25, for me.

Let him know what you want.

I'm now banned from WUS so you will probably see more of me.  For this http://forum.tz-uk.c....php?279229-WUS F72 has become a people's republic. Be careful what you say.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Winner, winner, seagull dinner. Nice piece.


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

That's the ticket


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

That is a lovely watch. I would lose the writing above the six and put something in Chinese or just a red star. :thumbup:


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Renders of proposed modifications:

http://www.good-stuf...p?catalogid=205

Details:



> The re-designed D813.581 is in the process of production. As the normal lead time is about three months, it will not be ready until end of December or January next year.
> 
> Meanwhile, *the front and back needs re-designing.* See photo gallery. The *candidates under consideration are numbered 111-1010*. If English, then all should be in English. If Chinese, then all in Chinese.* It is possible to make two versions* â€" both Chinese and English.
> 
> ...


----------



## wadebridge59 (Dec 27, 2011)

I voted for 111.

After having told John that I would prefer Chinese characters, I'm not sure now. The issues with Japan, and others in the South China Sea, makes me want a neutral looking watch just in case it kicks off. It will be probably be an easier sell with Westerners for John.

To make it more military I suggested the auto and 25 jewels are removed. Most military watches just have the brand-name from what I have seen.

Just emailed my suggestion for the case-back.

For case-back, how about something that celebrates China's role in UN peace-keeping? Nice and neutral, and positive for PLA - should appeal to Chinese and Westerners.

Apparently, China is the permanent member with the most troops deployed on UN missions.

http://www.theatlantic.com/china/archive/2013/05/beijings-blue-berets-un-peacekeeping-and-the-evolution-of-chinese-diplomacy/275793/


----------



## wadebridge59 (Dec 27, 2011)

I also suggested.

For case-back, how about something that celebrates China's role in UN peace-keeping? Nice and neutral, and positive for PLA - should appeal to Chinese and Westerners.

Apparently, China is the permanent member with the most troops deployed on UN missions.

http://www.theatlantic.com/china/archive/2013/05/beijings-blue-berets-un-peacekeeping-and-the-evolution-of-chinese-diplomacy/275793/


----------

